# Kittens Dry food



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

My kittens are 4 weeks old and today I tried giving the kittens some moisten dry food and one licked it and another was actually drinking it lol I hope i didnt do this too early i read that you could try to feed them some moisten dry food at this age. Should I try again tommorow or waite longer? because the mother is starting to wean them i think she doesnt really go in there as much as she used to she hangs out in my yard while they are in the garage. I Just wanted to make sure I didnt do anything wrong please let me know thanks. also would it be ok if i got them cat milk at petsmart?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's suitable to start feedinf them solid food. However, the mothers milk will continue to be their maine food for a few more weeks.

Personally I prefer wetfood when starting to get kittens used to solid food. Simply because I don't think dry food is the best food and cats get hooked on it far to easy.

You can mix the food with kitten formula or cat milk if you want to.


----------

